# Pirate's Gold No. 4 Cigar Review - arrrrrgh!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A medium body and strength smoke from Senor Reyes that is well worth the price of less than a buck a stick. True, some have construction issues, b...

Read the full review here: Pirate's Gold No. 4 Cigar Review - arrrrrgh!


----------

